# UV light, maybe?



## QKNatasha (14/5/18)

So yesterday we were sitting outside having a braai for mother's day.

The night before I decided to spoil myself and make me some juice for a change instead of for everyone else.

Made 3 bottles that were all filled with clear juice.

So we're sitting outside and it's pretty hot but I have my favorite of the 3 juices with me, vaping up a storm.

Last night when I get to bed I noticed that the juice has transformed from clear to orange/pinkish. But like bright.


Could it be because it was in the sun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/5/18)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> So yesterday we were sitting outside having a braai for mother's day.
> 
> The night before I decided to spoil myself and make me some juice for a change instead of for everyone else.
> 
> ...



Yes - certain UV wavelengths from the sun oxidize the nicotine that will cause color change and even skunk-like smell and aroma, the latter will occur if left out in direct sunlight for extended periods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (14/5/18)

johan said:


> Yes - certain UV wavelengths from the sun oxidize the nicotine that will cause color change and even skunk-like smell and aroma, the latter will occur if left out in direct sunlight for extended periods.


Does it cause the juice to go off though? 

It actually tastes better after the "sunbed" experience which makes me wonder if it couldn't be classified as some form of more "rapid" steeping

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Does it cause the juice to go off though?
> 
> It actually tastes better after the "sunbed" experience which makes me wonder if it couldn't be classified as some form of more "rapid" steeping



I don't know, but most organics in oxidized form change for better or worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Does it cause the juice to go off though?
> 
> It actually tastes better after the "sunbed" experience which makes me wonder if it couldn't be classified as some form of more "rapid" steeping


Depends on the juice & nicotine. I have a peach MTL mix that I have to leave outside (still in the house, not in the sun) for it to oxidise a little bit otherwise it tastes like chemicals. Others start to taste shit if you do that. It varies. It's not really speed-steeping, but the oxidation does play a role. I mean, normal steeping also (slowly) oxidises a mix.. in addition to "blending" it. By putting a juice outside you're fast-tracking the oxidation process, but not really the blending process.

If you're asking whether the juice will go off in the sense that it will harm you, it shouldn't. Nicotine will start to taste stupid and turn brown once oxidised, but the only effect *should* be that the strength diminishes a bit. A BIT. Tests were done that found the nicotine strength is pretty resilient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Does it cause the juice to go off though?
> 
> It actually tastes better after the "sunbed" experience which makes me wonder if it couldn't be classified as some form of more "rapid" steeping


Dude I can totally relate hahaha, thought I was the only who experienced this. 
I was mixing up One Hit Wonder's The Milk, it was steeping for 2 weeks and I was still not satisfied with the vape. I was about to chuck it and moved in to the stand across the window where I leave my cleaned bottles to dry. But I forgot the curtains open ! When I came home it had this lovely pink/orange vibe to it and the taste was AMAZING, have not put it down since ?

This happened 3 days ago. 120ml close to finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Does it cause the juice to go off though?
> 
> It actually tastes better after the "sunbed" experience which makes me wonder if it couldn't be classified as some form of more "rapid" steeping


But I must disagree that this is in no way or form speed steeping, I'm not sure how this influenced the vape but it changed it for the better SO MUCH.
If I can describe it, creamy cream creamynese lol and then the flavor also does not have a chemical taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QKNatasha (14/5/18)

Thanks so much guys. 

I think I'll continue with this experience a bit more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/5/18)

I've purposefully left newly minted liquids in the sun for a few hours with very good results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Hi @QKNatasha 

Can identify with your experience

It reminds me of something that happened to myself and @Paulie a few years back
He made a DIY Guava juice for me and we went for breakfast 
It was standing on the table in the hot sun and it changed colour over about 2 hours or so - it went darker
Still tasted good to me!

@johan may even recall when this happened - he was with us at several of those breakfasts back in the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @QKNatasha
> 
> Can identify with your experience
> 
> ...



I surely miss those days, but one day we will do it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## QKNatasha (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @QKNatasha
> 
> Can identify with your experience
> 
> ...


I actually am going to enter my "mental" menthol in the DIY Comp at Vapecon this year, specially for you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro (15/5/18)

I bought a juice that was clear and it changed to luminous yellow over the course of two weeks. May also just be a chemical reaction between the flavours but sun and exposure to oxygen will accelerate oxidation rates. Imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (22/5/18)

Nicotine only has three enemies.... Uv, oxygen and Politicians. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

